# How many mbuna in a 50 or 75 gallon tank?



## Releasethekracken (Feb 4, 2021)

Hi my name is Chris. I am new here. Couple questions... I currently have 2 red zebras, 1 blue zebra, 1 yellow lab, 1 albino socolofi, 1 johanni, and 1 maison reef in a 50 gallon currently... assuming all proper filtration and water changes... how many total mbuna should I keep in a 50 gallon? Assuming all are full size. Also, debating on possibly getting a 75 if the 50 is too small... assuming proper filtration and water changes, how many mbuna should I keep in a 75 gallon. Assuming all are full size. Thank you!


----------



## sir_keith (Oct 30, 2018)

Depends on the species. Some Mbuna are small, some are large; some Mbuna are very aggressive, others less so. Obviously you will be able to keep more of the small, less aggressive fishes in a tank of any given size than larger, more aggressive species. Decide which way you'd like to go, pick a favorite species or two, and build a community around them. Good luck.


----------



## Releasethekracken (Feb 4, 2021)

I want to have all different species, 6 inches and smaller


----------



## Releasethekracken (Feb 4, 2021)

sir_keith said:


> Depends on the species. Some Mbuna are small, some are large; some Mbuna are very aggressive, others less so. Obviously you will be able to keep more of the small, less aggressive fishes in a tank of any given size than larger, more aggressive species. Decide which way you'd like to go, pick a favorite species or two, and build a community around them. Good luck.


^


----------



## Releasethekracken (Feb 4, 2021)

Can someone please help


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What are the dimensions of the 50G? Usually a 75G 48x18 is the minimum recommended for all male. In addition all male is challenging, especially with mbuna. Mbuna are more aggressive than haps and peacocks and there are not that many mbuna that look nothing alike, with all the blue and yellow/orange varieties.

When you stock all-male you want one of each species and none that look alike. Read the all-male tank article in the Cichlid-forum Library for pros, cons and ideas. Make sure you have one or more extra tanks.


----------



## Releasethekracken (Feb 4, 2021)

DJRansome said:


> What are the dimensions of the 50G? Usually a 75G 48x18 is the minimum recommended for all male. In addition all male is challenging, especially with mbuna. Mbuna are more aggressive than haps and peacocks and there are not that many mbuna that look nothing alike, with all the blue and yellow/orange varieties.
> 
> When you stock all-male you want one of each species and none that look alike. Read the all-male tank article in the Cichlid-forum Library for pros, cons and ideas. Make sure you have one or more extra tanks.


The 50 is a 36L x 18W x 18H. I bought all the mbuna I currently have unsexed as juveniles and they seem to be doing very well with one another. And yes the 75 would be a standard 75 size. How many adult mbuna sized 6 inches and under could I put in the 50 and how many in the 75? Again.... assuming proper filtration and that they're all adults and with plenty of caves and hides.


----------



## Releasethekracken (Feb 4, 2021)

Also assuming mixed variety of gender


----------



## Idech (Nov 8, 2020)

As I always say, I'm a cichlid newbie so I don't have a lot of experience with them but I can tell you how it went for me. I started last november with a 45 gallons, 36 inches tank and slowly added Mbunas in small groups until I had 12 of them. All juveniles. It didn't take long for one male to become very aggressive and terrorize his own kind (yellow labs). I had to remove one fish and put it in a hospital tank. His fins were damaged and he was not allowed to eat so he would have died.

I wasn't having much fun with my tank and it was very stressful to me, let alone the fish. I rapidly moved forward with my plans to move them in a 75 gallons. I added a lot more rocks, almost touching the surface. After a few weeks I also added 12 more fish, making sure they were a medium/small size and not among the most aggressive species. After doing all of that, it didn't take long before things calmed down in the tank. The fish who were constantly hiding and being attacked slowly started being part of the community. They found their hiding spots in the rocks and were allowed to eat. The beaten up fish went back in and he is doing well.

I did the move about 3 weeks ago and the fish are still adapting but things are really looking up. I wouldn't put Mbunas in a 36 inch tank again. That's my experience. Before going through this, I thought people were exaggerating how aggressive these fish are. They're not. Mbunas will kill each other if not kept in sufficient space with a lot of hiding places.


----------



## Releasethekracken (Feb 4, 2021)

Thank you for that input! Noted!


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Releasethekracken said:


> DJRansome said:
> 
> 
> > What are the dimensions of the 50G? Usually a 75G 48x18 is the minimum recommended for all male. In addition all male is challenging, especially with mbuna. Mbuna are more aggressive than haps and peacocks and there are not that many mbuna that look nothing alike, with all the blue and yellow/orange varieties.
> ...


Juveniles behaviour is not at all, an indicator of what will happen when they mature (especially sexually).

How many adult random unknown mbuna species sized 6 inches or so in a 36L tank. Probably one, or zero. For it to work at all, would require specific fish, and stocking, not random fish.

In a 75 gallon, anywhere from 12-15.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Fogelhund said:


> Probably one, or zero. For it to work at all, would require specific fish, and stocking, not random fish.


Plus one.

You already have six species, one of each. When you keep males and females (recommended) you need large groups of females per male because these fish are harem breeders. The male will harass a lone female possibly to death attempting to spawn, even when she is already holding fry. If you have 4 or more females he can spread the aggression among them and prevent the death of any one fish or the illness of many fish.

You could get a 125G 72" long tank and stock something like this:
1m:4f red zebras, a.k.a. Metriaclima estherae
1m:4f 1 blue zebra, a.k.a. Metriaclima callainos
1m:4f 1 yellow lab, a.k.a. Labidochromis caeruleus
1m:4f 1 albino socolofi, a.k.a. Pseudotropheus socolofi
1m:7f johanni a.k.a. Melanochromis johannii
1m:7f maison reef a.k.a. Metriaclima sp. "Zebra Chilumba" (Maison Reef)

You have a lot of Metriaclima species in the tank, I would eliminate the estherae because they crossbreed easily with yellow labs and hybrid fry can be a problem if you have survivors. Five species in a 72" tank is just right.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

DJRansome said:


> Fogelhund said:
> 
> 
> > Probably one, or zero. For it to work at all, would require specific fish, and stocking, not random fish.
> ...


Where did you get the species list they have from? Another thread, am I missing something? I'm also missing where the 125G became an option. I'm so confused, back to bed.


----------



## Releasethekracken (Feb 4, 2021)

Fogelhund said:


> DJRansome said:
> 
> 
> > Fogelhund said:
> ...


125 unfortunately is not an option at the moment financially... going to go with the 75 I believe...


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Then I would do this:
1m:4f blue zebra, a.k.a. Metriaclima callainos
1m:4f yellow lab, a.k.a. Labidochromis caeruleus
1m:4f albino socolofi, a.k.a. Pseudotropheus socolofi
1m:7f johanni a.k.a. Melanochromis johannii


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

DJRansome said:


> Then I would do this:
> 1m:4f blue zebra, a.k.a. Metriaclima callainos
> 1m:4f yellow lab, a.k.a. Labidochromis caeruleus
> 1m:4f albino socolofi, a.k.a. Pseudotropheus socolofi
> 1m:7f johanni a.k.a. Melanochromis johannii


OP, did you want breeding groups? Or did you just want to find out if your fish would work in a 75 gallon? Would you prefer something like this, or just some random fish swimming in a tank?

This is going to be too many fish for a 75 gallon though. Unless it was massively overfiltered and weekely 50% water changes.


----------



## Releasethekracken (Feb 4, 2021)

DJRansome said:


> Then I would do this:
> 1m:4f blue zebra, a.k.a. Metriaclima callainos
> 1m:4f yellow lab, a.k.a. Labidochromis caeruleus
> 1m:4f albino socolofi, a.k.a. Pseudotropheus socolofi
> 1m:7f johanni a.k.a. Melanochromis johannii


So you're saying 23 total correct?


----------



## Releasethekracken (Feb 4, 2021)

Fogelhund said:


> DJRansome said:
> 
> 
> > Then I would do this:
> ...


Little bit of both, breeding and different breeds


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Releasethekracken said:


> Fogelhund said:
> 
> 
> > DJRansome said:
> ...


If you could pick three types, out of the ones you have now, that you could get more of, which ones would those be?


----------



## Releasethekracken (Feb 4, 2021)

My maison reef died today, effects from the fish stores water parameters, I got him last week, im thinking of getting the sweedish super red hongi, so maybe replace the maison reef... but if I had to pick 3, maison reef, sweedish super red hongi, and either the johanni or yellow lab... too many red zebras may cause issues


----------



## Releasethekracken (Feb 4, 2021)

Fogelhund said:


> DJRansome said:
> 
> 
> > Then I would do this:
> ...


My maison reef died today, effects from the fish stores water parameters, I got him last week, im thinking of getting the sweedish super red hongi, so maybe replace the maison reef... but if I had to pick 3, maison reef, sweedish super red hongi, and either the johanni or yellow lab... too many red zebras may cause issues


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would not do 2 blue barred fish...are you sure you have johanni and not cyaneorhabdos Maingano?


----------



## Releasethekracken (Feb 4, 2021)

DJRansome said:


> I would not do 2 blue barred fish...are you sure you have johanni and not cyaneorhabdos Maingano?


What is the other blue barred fish? The blue zebra? Would the hongi be too similar? I honestly wanted a maingano but believe I settled for a johanni , let me take a pic and u can tell me


----------



## Releasethekracken (Feb 4, 2021)

DJRansome said:


> I would not do 2 blue barred fish...are you sure you have johanni and not cyaneorhabdos Maingano?


How do i post a photo?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Your pick was maison reef and hongi. I thought you meant to buy more. There are instructions on posting photos in the sticky at the beginning of each forum.

A picture won't help ME tell you if the fish is johannii or maingano...the easy way to tell is look at juveniles. johannii are yellow/orange and maingano are blue striped.

If you only have an adult male, they look very much the same.


----------



## Releasethekracken (Feb 4, 2021)

DJRansome said:


> Your pick was maison reef and hongi. I thought you meant to buy more. There are instructions on posting photos in the sticky at the beginning of each forum.
> 
> A pick won't help ME tell you if the fish is johannii or maingano...the easy way to tell is look at juveniles. johannii are yellow/orange and maingano are blue striped.
> 
> If you only have an adult male, they look very much the same.


So hongi and maison reef cant go together? Also, im going to stay with the 50 gallon I believe, so how many mbuna total would you say?


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

The 50 gallon, only being 36", will greatly reduce the number or fish you can keep and eliminate the idea of having more than one species. You'll want to look at smaller, more peaceful species. Labs, soulousi, rusties, or maybe cynotilapia.


----------



## Releasethekracken (Feb 4, 2021)

james1983 said:


> The 50 gallon, only being 36", will greatly reduce the number or fish you can keep and eliminate the idea of having more than one species. You'll want to look at smaller, more peaceful species. Labs, soulousi, rusties, or maybe cynotilapia.


Could I keep 10 mbuna in a 50?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Maybe if you choose of the species james1983 listed.. Think in terms of the 36"...not the 50G. I could fit more fish in a 48" tank with only 33G than a 50G tank that is 36". Saulosi are often popular to try in a small tank because both males and females are colorful and you get the blue barred male and the yellow-orange females.


----------



## Releasethekracken (Feb 4, 2021)

DJRansome said:


> Maybe if you choose of the species james1983 listed.. Think in terms of the 36"...not the 50G. I could fit more fish in a 48" tank with only 33G than a 50G tank that is 36". Saulosi are often popular to try in a small tank because both males and females are colorful and you get the blue barred male and the yellow-orange females.


Okay but I mean temporarily... like I could have 9 or 10 in the 50 gallon until they get bigger, and then transition to a 75. 50 gallon would just be while they're juvenile until they're full size


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The fish grow throughout their lives. You would want them in the larger tank when they are old enough to spawn when they become aggressive. Some species often start spawning at 1.5" including tail.

If they are one inch including tail they could stay in the 36" tank while they grow out a little, but it would be short term. I would not put 9-10 fish with mixed males and females and six species in a 36" tank, no. Are you talking about keeping the fish you have in the 36" tank? How big are your fish?


----------



## Releasethekracken (Feb 4, 2021)

DJRansome said:


> The fish grow throughout their lives. You would want them in the larger tank when they are old enough to spawn when they become aggressive. Some species often start spawning at 1.5" including tail.
> 
> If they are one inch including tail they could stay in the 36" tank while they grow out a little, but it would be short term. I would not put 9-10 fish with mixed males and females and six species in a 36" tank, no. Are you talking about keeping the fish you have in the 36" tank? How big are your fish?


Largest is 2.5 in. And no not long term


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

They might work for a couple of weeks or even a month or two but even in the 75G you will not be able to keep them as you described.

Why not get the 75G now and decide which species you want to stock?


----------



## Releasethekracken (Feb 4, 2021)

DJRansome said:


> They might work for a couple of weeks or even a month or two but even in the 75G you will not be able to keep them as you described.
> 
> Why not get the 75G now and decide which species you want to stock?


Could I do... 3 maison reef, 3 swedish hongi, 3 maingano, and 3 bumblebees in a 75? All in a 1 male, 2 female ratio?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would not do 2 females with those aggressive mbuna no.

What about 1m:6f of Mason Reef, Maingano and Bumblebee? Note that male bumblebee adult coloration is solid dark brown.


----------



## Releasethekracken (Feb 4, 2021)

So You're saying I could have 21 total of those fish in a 75 for life?


----------



## Releasethekracken (Feb 4, 2021)

Im not really feeling that all brown look so maybe just a couple female bumble bees


----------



## Releasethekracken (Feb 4, 2021)

Also, why are you not recommending the hongi? Is there something with that spieces and the others I have requested?


----------



## Releasethekracken (Feb 4, 2021)

DJRansome said:


> I would not do 2 females with those aggressive mbuna no.
> 
> What about 1m:6f of Mason Reef, Maingano and Bumblebee? Note that male bumblebee adult coloration is solid dark brown.


My mother also has a 65 gallon tank with nothing in it that's just sitting in the basement.. its a 48L x 12W x 21H... aside from speices and everything... how many total adult sized mbuna do you think i can put in that aquarium?


----------



## Releasethekracken (Feb 4, 2021)

However putting the dimensions into a volume calculator, it appears the tank isnt 65 gallons, however thats what it was sold as, anyways still a 4ft tank.. so how many adult mbuna?


----------



## Releasethekracken (Feb 4, 2021)

DJRansome said:


> I would not do 2 females with those aggressive mbuna no.
> 
> What about 1m:6f of Mason Reef, Maingano and Bumblebee? Note that male bumblebee adult coloration is solid dark brown.


?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

It can't really be aside from the species, since different species would work with different numbers.

I would not do bumblebee in 48x12 and possibly not maingano either. Will let others chime in about Maison Reef in 48x12.

In a 48x12 tank with mixed genders I would think in terms of three species, small, peaceful ones and 1m:4f of each. Yellow lab and albino socolofi and Metriaclima callainos would be an example of the type of species that might work in 48x12.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

DJRansome said:


> It can't really be aside from the species, since different species would work with different numbers.
> 
> I would not do bumblebee in 48x12 and possibly not maingano either. Will let others chime in about Maison Reef in 48x12.
> 
> In a 48x12 tank with mixed genders I would think in terms of three species, small, peaceful ones and 1m:4f of each. Yellow lab and albino socolofi and Metriaclima callainos would be an example of the type of species that might work in 48x12.


Agree fully with your recommendation, that neither a bumblebee, nor maingano should go in a 48x12. IME, a Maisoni Reef fainzilberi, is more aggressive than either of those, and also shouldn't be in such a tank.

I also wouldn't put a callainos in there... swap it out for Hara.


----------

